# Pump Recall



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all,

To cut a long story short, my pump model was recalled a while ago and my DSN has only just got round to asking for mine.

Am a bit concerned about getting a new pump. I've become quite attached to mine, for a start. Am also worried about transferring all my settings over (basals, bolus ratio, sensitivity, etc.). Does anyone know if it's possible to Bluetooth the settings from one pump to another when switching? I'm really worried about the likely human error that will occur if doing it manually.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 1, 2010)

What type of pump do you have again?... Not sure re the blue tooth thing - suspect not as i think they are deliberately blue tooth exclusive pump to handset as it were?!  Have you tried hte manufacturers helpline?

Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiya

This won't be a problem.

Before getting rid of this one, got through each and every menu and write down each and every setting, even if you don't know what it means. 

When you get your new pump (I wouldn't give over your old one until your new one is up and running) go through each and every menu and make sure all the settings are the same and then go through it again and again just to make sure.

You will be fine.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

My pump is a Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554.

Thanks Adrienne. Not the news I was hoping for, though - I don't trust myself to not make a mistake or miss something.

I want to react like a child, stamp my feet and say "It's MY pump and I want to keep it!"


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 1, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I want to react like a child, stamp my feet and say "It's MY pump and I want to keep it!"



 I can understand that - I'd seriously slap anyone who tried to part me & my pump - I might get frustrated with any niggles with it at times, but it's MINE & I LOVE IT!  

Best of luck with the change over. xx


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 1, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> ... Thanks Adrienne. Not the news I was hoping for, though - I don't trust myself to not make a mistake or miss something. ...


Adrienne's advice is what I would do too although Twitchy's suggestion of calling the helpline would be worth a try too, I expect they realise that this sort of thing makes people nervous so they may have devised some means of handling the transfer of data.

Of course the problem lies with the fact that the design of mobile phones has advanced so much that when we swap those devices the procedure is much more straightforward.  I remember in the past writing down all the numbers in my contacts list in case the move to a new phone did not go so smoothly and then deciding a good proportion of said contacts could be discarded anyway.  

Maybe to creation of a insulin pump equivalent of a SIM card for holding and transfering data could be this Forums Dragon's Den entry ...  D'oh, I should have kept that idea to myself!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiya,

I also underwent a recall of the Veo, but a little while ago now - as did quite a few of us on here.

I would strongly suggest downloading your data to carelink before programming your new device and it is soooooooooooooooooo much easier.

xx


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 1, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I also underwent a recall of the Veo, but a little while ago now - as did quite a few of us on here.
> 
> ...



Yep I use Carelink and love it.


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok, how would I know that a recall had been made? Given that I've got a Veo. Then again I did get mine after all the fun with some of the software or something last year.

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 2, 2010)

Tom, your VEO would have the up to date software on it.    You can see the version you have  under one of the menus.

Ring Medtronic and ask the latest software version, you should have it as you have only just got your pump really unless of course they have upgraded it again.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 3, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I also underwent a recall of the Veo, but a little while ago now - as did quite a few of us on here.
> 
> ...



Carelink to the rescue once again 

I think my pump is the same as your old one, Sugarbum. My DSN is just very disorganised and still hasn't given me a new one yet...


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 3, 2010)

Id go 50-50 on that last statement Emma, surely Medtornic themselves should accept some degree of the responsability here for not having issued one out to you sooner?

Dont worry about the change over. I am on my 3rd pump in just over a year due to all this funny business.

Its a great way of getting a few freebes on the way!  When I got my new Veo, I got he whole box and again, another clip, another bag, inserter, manual and most importantly a case that wasnt in the box the first time round! 

Just sit down and take your time. Dont do it in a rush. Remember everything - esp your wizzard settings as well.


----------

